# What happed to Dayan?



## Side4 (Mar 9, 2015)

I left cubing for about and year and I'm finally coming back to it. But what happened to dayan? You only hear about moyu and fanshi cubes now. So does anyone know what happed to them?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 9, 2015)

Moyu just took over the market with more superior cubes.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 9, 2015)

I captured them and bought the factory. They only produce laptops for me now.


----------



## obelisk477 (Mar 9, 2015)

Side4 said:


> I left cubing for about and year and I'm finally coming back to it. But what happened to dayan? You only hear about moyu and fanshi cubes now. So does anyone know what happed to them?



Same thing that happened to Yahoo


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 9, 2015)

They went bankrupt. literally


----------



## EpiCuber7 (Mar 9, 2015)

Wasn't it Rubik's Seven Towns that forced them to shut down?


----------



## ark72 (Mar 9, 2015)

my dayan is still my main


----------



## stoic (Mar 9, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> They went bankrupt. literally


That true?


----------



## starcuber (Mar 9, 2015)

moyu took over dayan but dayan is still sold


----------



## stoic (Mar 9, 2015)

starcuber said:


> moyu took over dayan but dayan is still sold


Took over or overtook?!

I'm pretty sure Waffo has it spot on.


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 9, 2015)

ellwd said:


> That true?



No, but Dayan hasn't released a cube since the failure of the Panshi


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 9, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> They went bankrupt. literally



This is absolutely false dayan is no where close to being bankrupt. Recently I've saw a lot of non cubers having a guhong and in my class 7 people have a dayan cube. Also, do you have any proof? and, eventhough it lost it's "best cube" spot most cubers use it. I know that you would think this is false right? but it's true it's only the guys who's active in speedsolving or youtube cubers who uses moyu. Cubing is much bigger then most of the guys think here. I know most people are going to disagree with me so you can argue all you want


----------



## Ingo (Mar 9, 2015)

Dayan is still producing a lot of cubes, just no new speedcubes.


----------



## stoic (Mar 9, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> Dayan hasn't released a cube since the failure of the Panshi


Wheel of wisdom?


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 9, 2015)

ellwd said:


> Wheel of wisdom?



Is it a cube?

*This is absolutely false dayan is no where close to being bankrupt. Recently I've saw a lot of non cubers having a guhong and in my class 7 people have a dayan cube. Also, do you have any proof? and, eventhough it lost it's "best cube" spot most cubers use it. I know that you would think this is false right? but it's true it's only the guys who's active in speedsolving or youtube cubers who uses moyu. Cubing is much bigger then most of the guys think here. I know most people are going to disagree with me so you can argue all you want*

Yes, it is false. Can't you crack jokes on this website. Why do people take things so personally?


----------



## mDiPalma (Mar 9, 2015)

"dayan" changed their name to "moyu" in order to capture the "first-time customers" a second time

oh, and illuminati confirmed


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 9, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> This is absolutely false dayan is no where close to being bankrupt. Recently I've saw a lot of non cubers having a guhong and in my class 7 people have a dayan cube. Also, do you have any proof? and, eventhough it lost it's "best cube" spot most cubers use it. I know that you would think this is false right? but it's true it's only the guys who's active in speedsolving or youtube cubers who uses moyu. Cubing is much bigger then most of the guys think here. I know most people are going to disagree with me so you can argue all you want





mDiPalma said:


> "dayan" changed their name to "moyu" in order to capture the "first-time customers" a second time
> 
> oh, and illuminati confirmed



I know right?


----------



## EMI (Mar 9, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> Yes, it is false. Can't you crack jokes on this website. Why do people take things so personally?



Do you know the meaning of the word "literally"?


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 9, 2015)

EMI said:


> Do you know the meaning of the word "literally"?



Yeah, but I meant it sarcastically.

used for emphasis while not being literally true.


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 9, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> Yeah, but I meant it sarcastically.
> 
> used for emphasis while not being literally true.



lol


----------



## JasonDL13 (Mar 9, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> Yeah, but I meant it sarcastically.
> 
> used for emphasis while not being literally true.



You are literally an idiot.

lol jk!! I meant it sarcastically!!


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 9, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> Yeah, but I meant it sarcastically.
> 
> used for emphasis while not being literally true.



Using "literally" sarcastically is pretty much the most confusing thing you can do.


----------



## Chree (Mar 9, 2015)

Aaaaaah, I love the smell of speculation in the morning!

Dayan released the Dino Skewb a few months back. And I think at least a couple of the Gem Cubes came out Post-Panshi.

They also flipped a nut when Moyu's Ao mechanism resembled the LunHui's extra inner circle design a little too much. So the fact that they still had a dog in that fight leads me to believe that the company is still active, just not as much in the WCA puzzle arena as of late.


----------



## MrMan (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't really know about the international but in the french forum almost 80% of the new cubers that pop up have bought a zhanchi as a first cube or are going to.


----------



## dan41 (Mar 10, 2015)

explanation: dayan filled the world with good cubes, they will last for a long time. what you hear about is the so so other brands of course trying to steal a piece of the market. It's like buying a dvd or blueray reader: few brands populated the world, and now that most of us have one we don't talk about it, it's too common, but the cheap brands are showing up to make money of a small amount of the renewed crowd.

I prefer dayan zhanshi.
I got a moyu aolong v2 and I'm very glad to have sold it after no more than 20 solves to a beginner (a step up for him); moyu is NOT superior at all. My dayan is buttery smooth, quiet and proper color shades; cannot say the same about aolong.


----------



## nalralz (Mar 10, 2015)

I still use Dayan cubes!!! In my opinion, they are the best 3x3 out there.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Mar 10, 2015)

I own only a couple MoYu cubes. Dayan GuHong v2 is still my main. Nothing is new with Dayan whiles lots is new with MoYu so naturally it is more prominent in the online community.


----------



## cashis (Mar 10, 2015)

dan41 said:


> explanation: dayan filled the world with good cubes, they will last for a long time. what you hear about is the so so other brands of course trying to steal a piece of the market. It's like buying a dvd or blueray reader: few brands populated the world, and now that most of us have one we don't talk about it, it's too common, but the cheap brands are showing up to make money of a small amount of the renewed crowd.
> 
> I prefer dayan zhanshi.
> I got a moyu aolong v2 and I'm very glad to have sold it after no more than 20 solves to a beginner (a step up for him); moyu is NOT superior at all. My dayan is buttery smooth, quiet and proper color shades; cannot say the same about aolong.



Opinion opinion opinion
Okay, sure the Zhanchi has set the standards, but calling MoYu a cheap brand is unfortunately incorrect. MoYu produce quality cubes, and the reason BluRay replaced old things is because they are better in the vast majority's eyes.


----------



## dan41 (Mar 10, 2015)

cashis said:


> Opinion opinion opinion
> Okay, sure the Zhanchi has set the standards, but calling MoYu a cheap brand is unfortunately incorrect. MoYu produce quality cubes, and the reason BluRay replaced old things is because they are better in the vast majority's eyes.



I never said moyu is a cheap brand, I said cheap brand of blueray dvd readers came later.
let me rephrase:

first there were no bluerays. then they show up, everybody of every age buys one. then it calms down and only a few are sold to replace broken ones and college students going in appartments. meanwhile some models come around trying to make you believe you need wifi on it.

first there were no real speed cubes, then they show up, everybody of every age buys one. A few brands get to the top. then it calms down only a few are sold mostly for new kids. Meanwhile small changes are made by some alternate brand to avoid copy lawsuits, and they try to make you believe you need it because a world record was done on it.

that's what I am saying.

moyu is not badly made, but it's design is clunky to the feel and inferior to dayan stickerled, as far as I tested, (and dayan stickerless is right after, surprisingly because of different noisy hard plastic)


----------



## supercavitation (Mar 10, 2015)

dan41 said:


> moyu is not badly made, *but it's design is clunky to the feel and inferior to dayan stickerled, as far as I tested*, (and dayan stickerless is right after, surprisingly because of different noisy hard plastic)



This is what he was saying about this being your opinion. Many people feel that Moyu cubes are better than Dayan cubes, and it's ultimately a personal preference thing. There's no real way to objectively measure whether one cube is superior to another (especially if you want to start talking about sticker shades), since different people prefer different feeling cubes.


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 10, 2015)

JasonDL13 said:


> You are literally an idiot.
> 
> lol jk!! I meant it sarcastically!!



Don't worry. I don't have feelings. Literally


----------



## Smiles (Mar 10, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> failure of the Panshi



i was around then to try multiple orders of dayan cubes and i completely disliked guhong, loved zhanchi, and loved panshi more.
people kept saying panshi was a failure and while i agree that it's slower than the zhanchi, i've mained with both. and i used panshi before i read anything negative online about it, and from the moment i started twisting it, i really liked it.

at a comp, i went up to some guys with pretty good cubes, they were sub 15, and they wanted to try mine. i used a panshi at the time and i hadn't lubed it in months. it was probably pretty dirty inside as well. they said it was absolutely amazing (despite there being no lube) and when i told them it was a panshi they didn't believe me. also they asked if i modded it, and i didn't.

so imo the only problem with panshi is that it gets compared to zhanchi. i like it even more than zhanchi, but that's not really the point cause that's personal preference. it's actually a really good cube, until you compare it to the aolong then nope.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Mar 10, 2015)

Mr. Dayan was probably more interested in shape mods and irregularly shaped puzzles. After the not-so-successful Dayan 6 he seemed to only do more non WCA puzzles


----------



## cashis (Mar 10, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> Don't worry. I don't have feelings. Literally



Dude. Just think about what you say sometimes. Using the word literally ironically usually only works in real life when your inflections can get across what you mean. On an online forum, that doesn't really work. I get the joke, haha. But you can't get upset when people misunderstand you when you say something like that. Just chill out, and try to think about the posts you make before you make them, instead of having to deal with the aftermath and regretting what you post.


----------

